# Eeeeeeek!!!!



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a problem I was scratching a doe I am just now taking the kids off of and she hs babies in there! I caught the herd of thirty and most if not all have babies in there! I dont have the bucklings off yet! Can the mommas take that much energy sucking


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I can hardly understand what you are trying to say!
You just found out that mother who's kids you are weaning is pregnant again, and so is the rest of your herd?
........
Or, the mother who's kids you are weaning is feeding all the babies in your herd?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

The first one sorry for the confusion, read your post, re read my post and understood what you meant. Anyway The kids inside momma mentioned are huge already and Im afraid she is too drained


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So you think she is pregnant again? How old are the babies you are weaning?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

They are twelve weeks and I know she is preggo because you canfeel them an you can see one poking pot just under her spine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you seeing this activity on the left side? If so, that is a active, healthy Rumen. 

Kids being 3 months of age, I really wouldn't think the 30 mature does(All) would be preggo by them.
It is best to separate the bucklings now, to prevent any mishaps.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I completely agree with Toth. Even if the bucklings impregnanted the does, they couldn't have done so before 4 weeks of age, meaning the does would only be 8 weeks pregnant, and their fetuses would not be huge babies moving around inside her. Babies are also not felt right under the spine, they are located on the right side, in front of the udder, near the flank


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did a buck get in with the females shortly after they gave birth?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well then what is directly under her spin on the right side and is solid, also I do think I was breeding a couple does in a different pen at around the time these were the kids were born. They can be bred back that fast


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

What you are feeling may be the omasum, it is another part of their stomach and is fairly firm. I have a couple does that I can feel it pretty easily on the right side. The omasum is almost solid and when cut open looks like it has "pages". I have heard of does being bred back fairly quick after kidding, but it is highly unlikely that all 30 would have been bred, especially since it would have had to be done through the fence.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay that xplains why I feel it in them all


----------

